# wings not folding correctly



## wuwu (Jan 19, 2007)

so far, i've raised the following to adulthood: h. coronatas, g. gongyloides, p. wahlbergii, s. lineola, c. humeralis, m. paykullii, and p. paradoxa.

both of my female c. humeralis' wings got messed up after it's final molt. yesterday, my female s. lineola's wings also got messed up after it's final molt. the wings don't fold correctly. what is causing all of this? all the other species i mentioned above had no such problems. i know it's not a low humidity issue because i made sure to spray a lot when i saw that they were ready to molt. maybe it's too high humidity? anyone else having this problem? so far, it's only been females. haven't had this problem with a male yet.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

It happens to me every now and then. Generally isn't a problem other than appearance.


----------



## wuwu (Jan 19, 2007)

yea, they're prefectly healthy. i just hate the way it looks.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with you on it looking bad. Just have to find that sweet spot with your humidity, temps, etc. It happend to me more often in the past but is rare now.


----------

